# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Power points and tile splashback - order of work

## bradcorp

Hi,
I've had a look around and found a lot of threads about power points and kitchens and splash backs, but none quite covering what I am trying to find.
We're doing both kitchen and bathroom renos. Our builder is just project managing the bathroom and 'connected' us with kitchen people, but the jobs are basically separate. We had the electrician rough in last week in both locations and the plasterer just finished his work this morning. The tiling for the bathroom will happen next week and the kitchen cabinets also go in next week. However, the stone won't be in until 7 - 10 days after that. My problem is that the sparkies are due to come back next Friday to finish up in both areas. Because the bench tops won't be in by then, I can't have the tile splashback done by next Friday. I have three power points in locations which will be tile splash back. 
Does the sparkie install the powerpoints directly on to the plaster and they are tiled around, or can he install them and they are just loosened from the wall while the tiler works and then reattached, maybe with longer screws (with power off), or does the sparkie just need to leave them as they currently are and come back a third time after the tiles have been done? 
Thanks.

----------


## cyclic

> Hi,
> I've had a look around and found a lot of threads about power points and kitchens and splash backs, but none quite covering what I am trying to find.
> We're doing both kitchen and bathroom renos. Our builder is just project managing the bathroom and 'connected' us with kitchen people, but the jobs are basically separate. We had the electrician rough in last week in both locations and the plasterer just finished his work this morning. The tiling for the bathroom will happen next week and the kitchen cabinets also go in next week. However, the stone won't be in until 7 - 10 days after that. My problem is that the sparkies are due to come back next Friday to finish up in both areas. Because the bench tops won't be in by then, I can't have the tile splashback done by next Friday. I have three power points in locations which will be tile splash back. 
> Does the sparkie install the powerpoints directly on to the plaster and they are tiled around, or can he install them and they are just loosened from the wall while the tiler works and then reattached, maybe with longer screws (with power off), or does the sparkie just need to leave them as they currently are and come back a third time after the tiles have been done
> Thanks.

  No, power points are fitted over the top of tiles, not tiled around.
Legally, the pp's should be left off until the tiler is finished.
It depends, some tilers will work around a power point, some won't.
Wait until everything is finished before you get the sparkie back.

----------


## r3nov8or

Certainly power points go over the top of tiles. The tiler must ensure to make openings big enough to take the back of the power point, but not too big that the power point can't cover the hole

----------


## davegol

Also ensure that you keep plenty of spare tiles in case things end up in the wrong place. Often the ppts are put in the corner where 4 tiles meet (so each tile corner is cut) so you might need to replace 4 tiles if something is done wrong. Keep lots of spares.

----------


## bradcorp

Thanks for the feedback! That's a little annoying since the job is set up a little different so sparkies are coming for the bathroom on a specific day and will just do kitchen stuff directly for me while they are here. I'm going to have to get them to come back for a third time  :Frown:  Oh well. It is what it is.  Thank you for the feedback!

----------


## FrodoOne

> Certainly power points go over the top of tiles. The tiler must ensure to make openings big enough to take the back of the power point, but not too big that the power point can't cover the hole

  The electrician "roughed in" last week in both locations and the plasterer has finished his work. Hence, you should have cables through the plaster at approximately the required locations. 
However, the tiler may not have *exactly* the same concept of the location/height required for each socket outlet as you have. 
Because of this, I suggest that you obtain a "mounting bracket" similar to www.clipsal.com/Trade/Products/ProductDetail?catno=155  and, using it as a template, mark where each socket outlet is to go - using a pencil or marker pen.   Mark the position for the mounting screws as well as the "cut-out". 
From this the tiler should be in no doubt where *you* want him to cut and place the tiles.

----------


## Spottiswoode

During my renos I discovered it was possible to fit a power point back through the 'standard' hole. was suggested by my sparky to save him returning for a two minute job. Came in handy a couple of times, and saved me 'allegedly' turning off the power and disconnecting the point myself.

----------

